# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ما أقبح الرجل يتعاطى العلم خمسين سنة لا يعرف إلا فنا واحدا

## عبد الرحمن السديس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وآله  ومن تبعه إلى يوم الدين، أما بعد:

فهذه قصة طريفة أعجبتني ذكرها الخطيب البغدادي ـ رحمه الله ـ فقال: 
أخبرنا الحسين بن محمد أخو الخلال حدثنا الصاحب أبو القاسم إسماعيل بن عباد بن العباس بالري أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد الإيجي حدثنا محمد بن الحسن الأزدي أخبرنا أبو حاتم سهل بن محمد السجستاني قال:
ورد علينا عامل من أهل الكوفة لم أر في عمال السلطان بالبصرة أبرع منه، فدخلت مُسلِّما عليه ، فقال لي: يا سجستاني من علماؤكم بالبصرة ؟
قلت: الزيادي أعلمنا بعلم الأصمعي ،
والمازني أعلمنا بالنحو ،
وهلال الرأي أفقهنا ،
والشاذكوني من أعلمنا بالحديث ،
وأنا رحمك الله أُنسب إلى علم القرآن ،
وابن الكلبي من أكتبنا للشروط ، 

قال: فقال لكاتبه: إذا كان غد فاجمعهم إلي ، 

قال: فجمعنا ، فقال: أيكم المازني ؟ قال أبو عثمان: هأنذا يرحمك الله ، 
قال: هل يجزئ في كفارة الظهار عتق عبد أعور ؟
فقال المازني: لست صاحب فقه ـ رحمك الله ـ أنا صاحب عربية ،
فقال يا زيادي: كيف يكتب بين رجل وامرأة خالعها على الثلث من صداقها؟ 
قال: ليس هذا من علمي هذا من علم هلال الرأي، 
قال يا هلال: كم أسند ابن عون عن الحسن ؟ 
قال: ليس هذا من علمي هذا من علم الشاذكوني ،
قال: يا شاذكوني من قرأ (يثنوني صدورهم) ؟ 
قال: ليس هذا من علمي هذا من علم أبي حاتم ،
قال يا أبا حاتم: كيف تكتب كتابا إلى أمير المؤمنين تصف فيه خصاصة أهل البصرة، وما أصابهم في الثمرة، وتسأله لهم النظر والنظرة ؟
قال: لست ـ رحمك الله ـ صاحب بلاغة، وكتابه أنا صاحب قرآن ، 

فقال: 
ما أقبح الرجل يتعاطى العلم خمسين سنة لا يعرف إلا فنا واحدا، حتى إذا سئل عن غيره لم يجل فيه ولم يمر، ولكن عالمنا بالكوفةِ الكسائي لو سئل عن كل هذا لأجاب. 

تاريخ بغداد 11/407   ، وذكرها ابن الجوزي في كتاب الأذكياء ص89 والمنتظم172/9 ، وابن خلكان في وفيات الأعيان  2/432.

فليكن لنا معشر الأحبة عبرة من هذه القصة، ولا يعمد أحدنا إلى فن واحد يفني فيه كل وقته، أو معظمه ، ثم هو بعد ذلك لن يحيط به!  
فما أجمل بطالب العلم أن يكون مطلعا على أكثر الفنون كـ : القرآن وعلومه، والحديث وعلومه، والعقيدة والمذاهب، والفقه وأصوله وقواعده، والعربية بفنونها المختلفة ، والتاريخ وأخبار وسير الأوائل، والسلوك والزهد والآداب وغيرها.
ولا يعني هذا نبذ التخصص؛ بل كما قيل : 

خذ علماً مِنْ كلِ علم ** ومن علمٍ كل علمِ 

ومما يلاحظ على كثير من طلبة العلم اليوم (التقوقع) في فن من العلم؛ بل ربما جزء منه، وبعضهم حصّل عددا من الشهادات العليا، وهو في غير تخصصه كصغار طلبة العلم المبتدئين؛ بل ربما لا أبالغ إن قلت: كـعامة المسلمين!

----------


## آل عامر

صدقت شيخنا الكريم
والله لقد ذهبت إلى أحد المشايخ لأقرأ عليه كتابا من كتب الحديث وفي مرة سئلته عن

مسألة فقهيه فقال اسئل أهل الفقه علما أنه لايجارى في علم الرجال وله في هذا الفن قرابة العشرين سنة

فقلت ياشيخ ما فائدة هذا العلم إن خفيت عليك مثل هذه المسئلة فكان هذا السؤال سبب لل....

ومع ذلك نقول أن الشخص قد يبدع في فن دون غيره وهذا ملاحظ في كثير من العلماء

ولكن لا يعرف غيره فهذه طامة لا تليق بطالب علم

----------


## سعود بن مقبل

كلام رائع
جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## ابن المنير

أحسنت شيخنا أبا عبدالله

أخي آل عامر
(سبب لل...)
(سبب للقطيعة)


عفوا أخي
ما كان ينبغي لك أن تخاطب شيخك بهذا الأسلوب
وكم من مسألة فقهية نظنها نحن العوام صغيرة، وإنها عند أهل العلم لكبيرة

فالحذر الحذر مع أهل العلم
لن يستقيم لنا أمر إلا بالتأدّب معهم
والله أعلم

ابن المنير

----------


## عبدالله العلي

لشيخنا المقرئ الكاتب في هذا الموقع ، موضوع جميل في ملتقى أهل الحديث ، لعلي أحاول البحث عنه ، أو لعله يتكرم ويعيد نشره هنا ، وهو عن التخصص والموسوعية

----------


## أبو حازم الكاتب

بارك الله فيك شيخنا عبد الرحمن موضوع رائع وقصة لطيفة .
وأقول أيها الإخوة الكرام لا يلزم في شيخك أن يكون متقناً لكل العلوم وإلا فلن يكون لك شيخ إلا ما ندر فخذ من العالم باللغة فنه ، وخذ من المحدث فنه ، وخذ من الفقيه فنه ، وخذ من الأصولي فنه ، ولا ينقص قدر العالم عندك كونه لا يتقن فناً آخر غير فنه فربما يكون فتح له علم ولم يفتح له آخر فخذ منه قدر حاجتك وكما قيل ( قد تَبْلُغُ القَطوفُ الوَسَاعَ ) و ( الثيِّبُ عُجَالَةُ الرَّاكِب ) و ( خُذْ ما طَفَّ لكَ وَاسْتَطَفَّ لك ) و ( خُذْ مِنْ جِذْعٍ ما أَعطاك ) .
 بل لو أخطأ في فنه خاصة فلم يتقن مسألة فيه أو باباً فلا يقلل ذلك من قدره فكثير من الأئمة فقهاً وحديثاً ولغةً لهم من الأقوال راجح ومرجوح في فنونهم ولم ينقص ذلك من قدرهم ، ولا يقلل من قدرهم إلا من كان قليل العلم ضعيف العقل .

----------


## آل عامر

أخي ابن المنير أنار الله قلبك بالإيمان وطاعة الرحمن

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه النصيحة وهذا من حق الأخ على اخيه 

ولكن لم اقل رعاك الله أنه شيخي

ثم الا ترى أن عشرون سنة في علم واحد وفن لا يحتاجه إلا أهله دون الإلتفات لما هو أهم هدر للعمر والوقت

ولقد أردت  ألنصح له ولكن بطريقة غير مباشرة ولو عرفت السؤال لما أنكرت ما قلت 

هل يخفى حكم بقاء الحائض في المسجد على كثير من العوام فضلا عن ..

أردت ضرب مثال على ماذكره الأخ الفاضل السديس فقط لا غير

----------


## أبو حماد

أحسنتم بارك الله فيكم، والشمول والتوسع غاية كل طالب علم نهم.

----------


## ابن رجب

> أحسنتم بارك الله فيكم، والشمول والتوسع غاية كل طالب علم نهم.


صدقت أبا حماد

----------


## ابن المنير

> ولكن لم اقل رعاك الله أنه شيخي


حياك الله يا آل عامر
انتزعت أنه شيخك من قولك:



> والله لقد ذهبت إلى أحد المشايخ لأقرأ عليه كتابا من كتب الحديث  وفي مرة سئلته عن مسألة فقهيه ...

----------


## لامية العرب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لايلزم أساتذتي الأفاضل أن يبحرالعالم في أكثر من علم أو أن يتسم بالشمولية في إتقان العلوم فعلم تنتفع به الأمة من عالم خير من التوسع بلا علم ولا يعني ذلك أن تعددية العلم للعالم تورث عدم الفهم والتشتت بل على العكس فإنه يعد من النوابغ 
وفي هذا تراعى  الفروق الفردية ولايعيب عليه الإلمام بعلم واحد وبالنسبة لي أن هذا الزمان والله أجل وأعلم مغاير لغيره من الأزمان بما فيه من الإنفتاح المادي والمعنوي مما أدى الى تشتت الحواس وصعوبة الجمع 
ووالله إن العيب كل العيب أن ترى وتسمع عبر المحطات السلكية واللاسلكية تصدر بعض طلبة العلم (إما أساتذة أو قضاة مبتدئين)للفتوى بشتى العلوم ولم نسمع يوما أن  أحدهم  هداه الله قال لا أدري 
 وأنا من خلال هذه النظرة لاأشكك في مصداقية فتواهم إنما سبب ذلك ذهاب هيبة الفتوى وتقدير أهل العلم 
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة المشايخ الكرام شكر الله لكم تشريفكم وتعليقاتكم .

وكما ترون فجذور هذه الظاهرة قديمة، وقد عاب العلامة الخطابي وابن الجوزي وغيرهم من أهل العلم من كان منقطعا على علم مجانبا لغيره . 

ومما يحسن ذكره هنا أنه ينبغي لطلبة العلم أن ينبهوا الطالب المبتدئ لأهمية الإلمام بعامة فنون العلم، وأخذها عن أهلها المقدمين فيها، ولا يصرفه حبه لعلم منها عن باقيها؛ لأنه سيعود عليه بالنقص.

----------


## أم الفضل

أرى أنه من أعظم أسباب التوسع في كسب العلوم الجلوس بين يدي المشايخ فالعالم غالبا لايقتصر على تدريس فن واحد ، وإنما يقرأ عليه كتب في مختلف العلوم وهذا يساعد الطالب المكثر من ملازمة الشيخ وسماع دروسه على الإلمام بأكثر من علم . لله دركم معاشر الرجال والله إنكم لتغبطون على حضور هذه المجالس ، والفرصة مهيأة لكم أكثر من النساء .. قد يقول قائل الفرصة أصبحت مهيأة للجميع بسماع الدروس العلمية المسجلة ، ولكن مباشرة الأخذ من العالم أكمل ومايتبعه من الانتظام ،وكتابة التعليق ،وسماع الأسئلة والأجوبة والنقاش له دور كبير في الرسوخ.

الحمد لله على كل حال .. وأرجو أن لا أدخل بهذا الكلام في تمـني مافضل الله به بعضكم على بعض .. ولكن هي نصيحة من باب " اذكروا نعمـة الله عليكم " ولاتفرطوا فيها ، أسأل الله الكريم من فضله .. وفقكم الله .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمفليكن لنا معشر الأحبة عبرة من هذه القصة، ولا يعمد أحدنا إلى فن واحد يفني فيه كل وقته، أو معظمه ، ثم هو بعد ذلك لن يحيط به!  
> فما أجمل بطالب العلم أن يكون مطلعا على أكثر الفنون كـ : القرآن وعلومه، والحديث وعلومه، والعقيدة والمذاهب، والفقه وأصوله وقواعده، والعربية بفنونها المختلفة ، والتاريخ وأخبار وسير الأوائل، والسلوك والزهد والآداب وغيرها.
> ولا يعني هذا نبذ التخصص؛ بل كما قيل : 
> خذ علماً مِنْ كلِ علم ** ومن علمٍ كل علمِ 
> ومما يلاحظ على كثير من طلبة العلم اليوم (التقوقع) في فن من العلم؛ بل ربما جزء منه، وبعضهم حصّل عددا من الشهادات العليا، وهو في غير تخصصه كصغار طلبة العلم المبتدئين؛ بل ربما لا أبالغ إن قلت: كـعامة المسلمين!


فوائد متتابعة كعادتكم ، بارك الله فيك.
قولك أخي (ولا يعمد أحدنا إلى فن واحد يفني فيه كل وقته، أو معظمه ، ثم هو بعد ذلك لن يحيط به!). صحيح ، ولكن كثير من الناس يحسب أن تحصيل القدر المحتاج إليه لا يكون إلا بالإحاطة ، وفرق بين هذا وذاك ، فالقدر المحتاج إليه أنفع والمراد الأول والأخير الانتفاع ، أما ما زاد على ذلك ففضول في الغالب. وكنت قد تأملت مشكلة كثرة الكتب والمصنفات في زماننا هذا خاصة ، وبعد تدبر وجدت أن الكثير منها يوجد فيه ما يمكن أن تجده في الكتب الأخرى ولو كانت من غير فنها ، فهي مشتركة ومتقاطعة وأكثر الاختلاف إنما هو حاصل في الأسلوب الكتابي ، ولا يعني هذا عدم انفراد كل منها بفوائدها الخاصة ، فلو جمعنا كل الكتب ثم ألغينا منها كل ما اشتركت فيه من العلوم والشروح والاستدلالات والفوائد والأدلة وغيرها ، لقلّ هذا العدد المهول من التصانيف إلى كتب معدودة في كل فن لو اقتصر عليها الطالب و أدمن النظر فيها بفكر وتدبر لحصل علم عظيم في وقت قصير ، ولله الحمد والمنة ، فلا يهولنك أخي كثرة الكتب ، وخاصة إذا علمت أن منها ما لو لم يطبع لكان أحسن لصاحبها و أوفر لوقتي ووقتك ومالي ومالك.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## القانونى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخى عبد الرحمن السديس ، مشاركتك هذه من أروع ما قرأت.
أصابتنى بإحباط لكونى أعانى من هذا.
ولكل الأخوة أقول ، الحكم على شئ فرع عن تصوره ،وإنك لن تستيطع أن تعطى رأياً صحيحاً فى مسألة وبخاصة فى زماننا هذا إلا بعد إحاطتك بمسائل جمة فى أبواب مختلفة.

ويصدق هذا كلام الإمام الشافعى رضى الله عنه :
( ولا يقيس إلا من جمع الآلة التي له القياس بها وهي العلم بأحكام كتاب الله وفرضه وادبه وناسخه ومنسوخه وعامه وخاصه وإرشاده ، ويستدل على ما احتمل التأويل منه بسنن رسول الله فإذا لم يجد سنة فبإجماع المسلمين فإن لم يكون إجماع فبالقياس ، ولا يكون لاحد أن يقيس حتى يكون عالما بما مضى قبله من السنن وأقاويل السلف وإجماع الناس واختلافهم ولسان العرب ، ولا يكون له أن يقيس حتى يكون صحيح العقل وحتى يفرق بين المشتبه ولا يعجل بالقول به دون التثبيت ، ولا يمتنع من الاستماع ممن خالفه لانه قد يتنبه بالاستماع لترك الغفلة ويزداد به تثبيتا فيما اعتقده من الصواب وعليه في ذلك بلوغ غاية جهده والانصاف من نفسه حتى يعرف من أين قال ما يقول وترك ما يترك ، ولا يكون بما قال أعنى منه بما خالفه حتى يعرف فضل ما يصيرإليه على ما ترك إن شاء الله )     الرسالة ص 509 ،  510 ، 511

ويقول أيضأ ما نعاً طائفة من أهل العلم توافرت لديهم الآلة ، ولكنه رضى الله عنهم يمنعهم من التصدى للرأى والقياس فى مسائل لم يحيطوا بها علماً ، فيقول :

( ولا يجوز أن يقال لفقيه عدل غيرعالم بقيم الرقيق أقم هذا العبد ولا هذه الامة ولا إجارة هذا العامل لانه إذا أقامه على غير مثال بدلالة على قيمته كان متعسفا ، فإذا كان هذا هكذا فيما تقل قيمته من المال وييسر الخطأ فيه على المقام له والمقام عليه ، كان حلال الله وحرامه أولى أن لا يقال فيهما بالتعسف والاستحسان )  الرسالة  ص 507

أخوانى من ظن انه علم فقد جهل.

الله أسأل أن يزقنى وإياكم العلم النافع ، وأن ينفعنا به ، ويجعله حجة لنا لا علينا*

----------


## مستور الحال

جزاكم الله خيراً على فوائدكم ومداخلاتكم

من تجربتي في كيفية تحصيل أكثر من فن فترة وجيزة
1- أن تستمع شرحاً مختصراً على متن مختصر في العلم ، وهذا ياخذ من وقتك من أسبوع إلى شهر تقريباً في غالب المتون.
2 - ثم تأخذ كتاباً جامعاً في هذا الفن وتختصره لنفسك ، ثم ليكن هذا المختصر عليه مراجعتك الدائمة.
3 -  ثم بعد ذلك إذا تابعت القراءة في كتب الفن تجد فوائد كثيرة فتعلق على المختصر بما يناسب المقام بعزو الفائدة إلى الكتاب أو بنسخها أو بما تراه .

وقد وجدت في المختصرات - التي أعملها ببناني فوائد كثيرة ، فمنها فهم العلم، واقتناص العبارات الجامعة التي تستحق الحفظ، وتقييد الأقوال الراجحة ، وغيرها.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

الأخوان الكريمان القانوني ومستور الحال 
شكر الله لكما وبارك فيكما .

----------


## خباب الحمد

أحسنت يا شيخ عبدالرحمن ، فكما أننا بحاجة لمتخصصين فعلى الأقل ، يكون لديهم من كل علم شيء، كما قال أبو حماد الغزالي: ( خذ من كل فن شيء، ومن شيء كل شيء)

----------


## عبد الباسط بن يوسف الغريب

جزاكم الله خيرا 
قالوا :
إنما العلم كبحر زاخر *** فاتخذ من كل شيء أحسنه

----------


## أبوعبدالله بن إبراهيم

الإتقان أولى وأهم من الكثرة ...
وكلٌ فقيه نفسه ..
ولو دققت النظر لقنعت أننا إلى التخصص أولى و أنجع ولسنا أهلاً لما ذُكر والواقع يشهد ..
فلماذا نحمل انفسنا ما لا تحتمل ؟
ثم أن المقصد من العلم النجاة وغيره تبع له .. 
فكان العلم للنجاة أولى من العلم لغيره !

----------


## الدكتور صالح محمد النعيمي

نعم الكلام جميل ،لكن لماذا هذا القبح على اطلاقه ،لان الملائم للطبع هو عدم معرفته سوى فن واحد، وهذه هي امكانيته ..... الافضل الدعاء له....علما ان اطلاق اسم القبح على ما امر الشارع بذم فاعله ،ويدخل فيه الحرام دون المكروه والمباح ....... والكلام يطول شرحه .........فهل يستحق صاحب الفن الواحد هذا ....وايضا هذا لا ينقص من شأن الشيخ..  والله اعلم ....... وبوركتم
الاخ الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس،كلماتكم رائعة ....... ونحن دائما بانتظارها

----------


## خطاب القاهرى

طيب,

ما رأى مشايخنا فى هذا الكلام للشيخ  محمد محمد أبي موسى, من مقدمة كتابه : (( مراجعات في أصول الدرس البلاغي)), أنقله من مشاركة للأخ أبى فهر السلفى على ملتقى أهل الحديث:


(( إنه من أهم ما يجب أن يكون هو أن نبذل فى دراسة علومنا القدر الذى بذله كل جيل من أجيال علمائنا الذين سبقونا بإحسان مع زيادة فى المجهود ، وزيادة فى التحرير والتدقيق وزيادة فى إتقان الوسائل وتجويد العمل تتعادل هذه الزيادة مع التقدم السريع الذى تحققه الأجيال فى سباقها المحموم نحو التقدم والسبق والغلبة . 

وكانت أجيالنا من العلماء الذين سبقونا يبذلون كل وقتهم وكدهم وجهدهم فى تقريب علم الأمة الى أجيالها وخلق السبل الميسرة للتواصل بين أهل الزمان الذى يعيش فيه العالم وبين العلم الذى شغل به ، إيمانا منهم بضرورة أن تقارب هذه العلوم عقول الأجيال وأن تساكن نفوسهم وهم يمارسون ما يمارسون من بناء وتقدم ، لأن روح الأمة وماهيتها وما تمتاز به بين الناس من خصوصية إنما هو فى هذه العلوم ، وما تتضمن من قيم وأفكار ومعان ومبادئ وليس تقريب العلم من روح العصر بالأمر الهين و لا هو بتغيير فى أسلوب العلم ولغته وإنما تقريب العلم من روح العصر وأهل الزمن عمل أبعد من ذلك ، ولا يقف أبداً عند اللغة لأنه إعمال العقل فى جوهر المعرفة ، وتحوير فى هذا الجوهر وتعديل فى البناء الفكري حتى يتلاءم جوهر العلم مع الزمن الجديد وهذا جهاد آخر لا يقل عن جهاد الذين أسسوا ، واستنبطوا ، ثم هو نفسه تطوير للفكر وتجديد له وتحديث له ، لأن إعمال العقل لا يكون أمر معتداً به ما لم ينفذ هذا العقل الى حقائق العلم وينفث فيها من روحه ، فيستحسن ما يستحسن من أفكار ، ويطيل الكلام فيه ويكشف وجها من وجوه حسنه كان مغشى فى كلام من سبق ، ويستهين بفكره ، ويغمض الكلام فيها وكانت بارزة فى كلام من سبق ، وبذلك وغيره كثير يصير هذا العلم مصبوغاً بعقل هذا الباحث الذى درسه وقربه وأحضره لعصره ولهذا نري كل كتاب فى العلم الواحد والذى له ثوابت واحدة يتميز بتميز مصنفه ، ويحمل روح كاتبه هذه الروح التى تصر على أن تظهر من وراء الثوابت الكثيرة والضوابط المطردة . 

ولا يكون تقديم العلم الى الزمن الذى نحن فيه تغييراً فى الأسلوب فحسب إلا عند الملخصين للمعرفة والذين يأخذون ظواهرها ولا تتولج قلوبهم وعقولهم فى حقائقها وجوهرها . وقد قالوا إن كتاب سيبويه مع جودته وأنه لم يشذ عنه شئ فى بابه حتى إن أبا الطيب اللغوي كان يسميه قرآن النحو ، أقول هو مع هذا قالوا فيه إنه كتب على شريطه زمانه قال بن كيسان : (نظرنا فى كتاب سيبويه فوجدناه فى الموضع الذى يستحقه ، ووجدنا ألفاظه تحتاج الى عبارة وإيضاح لأنه كتاب ألف فى زمان كان أهله يألفون مثل هذه الألفاظ فاختصر على مذهبهم) انتهى كلام ابن كيسان . وقوله وجدنا ألفاظه تحتاج الى عبارة وإيضاح لا أفهم منها غرابة الألفاظ لأن كتاب سيبويه ليس فيه ألفاظ غريبة وإنما الألفاظ هنا المراد بها صياغة الأفكار وتركيب الأفكار وأن الإيضاح المقصود هو إعادة تركيب الأفكار على الوجه الذى يفهمه أهل الزمان وإن سر وروده فى كتاب سيبويه هو أن أهل زمانه كانوا يؤلفون هذه الأبنية أعنى أبنية الأفكار ولذلك نجد أن الغموض الذى ذكره العلماء فى كتاب سيبويه وسأل فيه الأكابر الأكابرَ لم يكن راجعاً الى لفظ غريب وإنما كان راجعاً الى بيان مراد سيبويه من عبارته وراجع شروحه سيبويه فى الأزمنة المتتابعة تجد كل شرح كأنه صناعة جديدة لعلم سيبويه أعني وعياً جديداً للمادة النحوية وبناء جديداً لها وهذا هو الذى يفسر لنا ولع أهل العلم بقراءة الكتاب حتى إن أحد نحاة الأندلس وهو عبد الله بن محمد بن عيسي كان يختم كتاب سيبويه فى كل خمسة عشر يوماً وهذا قاطع فى أن المراد ليس هو تحصيل المادة العلمية كما هى فى الكتاب وإنما المراد التدسس فى أعطاف هذه المادة لإستخراج ما خفى من علم الرجل وكان أبو جعفر النحاس يقول: ( إن سيبويه جعل من كتابه شروحاً وجعل فيه مشتبهاً ليكون من استنبط ونظر فضل وعلى هذا خاطبهم الله عز وجل بالقرآن) . 

الذى أريده هو أن اللاحقين من علمائنا بذلوا من الجهد فى مزاولة وتحرير وتدقيق علم من سبقوهم الشئ الكثير حتى أنك لو قلت أنهم أكثر كدا وكدحاً ومزاولة وصبراً لم تتجاوز وإن كانوا دائماً يعترفون بالتقصير وتقديم من سبق لأن هذا من خلق وطبع أهل العلم . 

لا شك فى أن من شراح سيبويه وممن قرؤوا كتابه وعقبوا عليه من لا يقل فضلاً وعلماً عن سيبويه، ولا أتردد فى أن أبا سعيد السيرافي كان من طبقة سبويه فى عمله ، وذكاءه ووعيه باللسان وربما كان أوسع ميداناً من سيبويه لأنه كان مفسراً وفقيهاً ومفتياً وقد وصفه أبو حيان بقوله كان أبو سعيد أجمع لشمل العلم وأنظم لمذاهب العرب وأدخل فى كل باب وأخرج من كل طريق وألزم للجادة الوسطي فى الدين والخلق وأقضى فى الأحكام وأفقه فى الفتوي . 

أردت أن أؤكد أن الذين عالجوا نقل المعرفة من جيل الى جيل على الوجه الأفضل والأشمل والأمكن هم الذين طوروها من خلال هذه المعالجة وقد بذلوا فى ذلك جهوداً لا تقل عن جهود الذين استنبطوا واستخرجوا وأنهم كانوا يعانون التغلغل فى أعطاف المعرفة وفى جوهر المعرفة تغلغلاً يكشف لهم خبايها وسرها وفقهها وأن زماننا حرم من هذا الصبر والانقطاع وطول الملازمة وكل ذلك وما هو أكثر منه واجب فى تقريب العلوم واستمرار تيارها وتفاعلها وفعلها فى أجيال العامة والخاصة ومن الخطر أن يتوقف هذا التيار وخصوصاً بعد هجمات التغريب التى دخلت العلوم العربية والاسلامية وهى فى أحضان المخلصين لها . 

الأصل أن يجتهد المشتغلون بعلم البلاغة فى زماننا اجتهاد عبد القاهر والزمخشري والرازي وأبو يعقوب وابن الأثير وابن أبى الأصبع وغيرهم وأن يجتهد النحاة اجتهاد الخليل وسيبويه وينس والأخفش والصرفي وأبى على وأبى الفتح وأن يجتهد الفتح اجتهاد مالك والشافعي وأحمد ومن فى طبقتهم ولا يكون ذلك إلا بالإنقطاع والصبر وطول الملابسة والصدق والإخلاص وهذا هو الطريق الذى لا طريق للناس سواه فى تطوير المعرفة ونموها وإزدهارها وليس باللغو الكاذب الذى تراه من حولك وتسمعه . 

وهذا الاجتهاد وهذا الصبر وهذا الإخلاص وهذا الصدق هو الذى تتخلق فى محيطه النقي الصادق عبقريات لا غنى لحياة الناس عنها وأن يكون ذلك فى كل ميادين المعرفة وإن لمن الشئ الذى يجب أن نتوقف عنده بحذر وخوف هو أن تنقطع سلسلة النجوم فى أى فرع من فروع المعرفة حتى لا نري نابها مع كل عقد من الزمن فى كل باب من أبواب العلم. 

إنه لمن المخيف بل والمرعب أن تنسي حياتنا ظهور النوابغ وأن تغفل عن صناعتهم وأن تكون جامعتنا كالأرض الخراب ليس فيها إلا أصداء أصوات الآخرين فى كل فروع المعرفة وليس لهذا كله على إلا علة واحدة هى أننا نسينا مذاهب العلماء فى الانقطاع لطلب العلم والصبر على ملازمة الدرس والمراجعة والصدق النقي فى طلب وجه الصواب وتخليص النفس من كل شئ إلا لهذا ولم تضع يد لبنة فى بناء المعرفة فى أي باب إلا بالصبر وطول المراجعة وطول الانقطاع والصدق وهؤلاء فى تاريخنا هم الشراه الذي اشترى الله منهم أنفسهم . 

وهذا الانقطاع الواجب الذى لا بد أن يكون فى جمهرة الدارسين فى كل فرع من فروع المعرفة ليس من الترف وإنما هو من الواجب الذى لا سبيل إلى التخلي عنه وذلك لأن طبيعة المعرفة لا تكشف لنا عن جوهرها المكنون إلا بهذا الصبر وهذا الانقطاع وأن عبد الله بن محمد بن عيسي الأندلسي الذى كان يختم كتاب سيبويه كل خمسة عشر يوماً لم يكن عابثاً ولم يقتل فراغه بذلك وطول المراجعة لكتب العلماء تكشف جوانب لأن مدد العلم لا ينقطع وشريعته دائماً زرقاء كما يقول عبد القاهر يعني فيها الجديد لكل من طلب العلم على وجهه ووجهه هو الانقطاع والصدق والصبر 

ومعنى قولهم أن العلم لا يؤتيك بعضه إلا إذا أتيته كلك أن العلم إذا أعطيته بعض لا يعطيك شيئاً وما طالت مراجعاتي لباب إلا تكشفت به وجوه من المعاني لم تكن قبل طول المراجعة وتحصيل العلم وحده هو الخطوة الأولى والدرجة الأولي التى يجب أن يقف عليها عامة الناس وخاصتهم ثم تأتي المراقى بعد ذلك مرقاه فوق مرقاه وتمتد بامتداد الحياة وامتداد المراجعة والانقطاع والصبر والصدق . 
هذا هو العاصم الذى يعصم عقل الأمة من الإنزلاق فى مستنقع التبعية الفكرية التى تري كثيراً منا غارقاً فيها وهو مغتبط بتبعيته وعبوديته لعدوه الألد . 
ولله فى خلقه شئون )).

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وأسعدكم

أخي الكريم قلت:



> الإتقان أولى وأهم من الكثرة ...
> وكلٌ فقيه نفسه ..


لم أعارض هذا، والعلوم الشرعية مبني بعضها على بعض، وقد نشأ جيل يكاد يتخصص فيه الطالب في أصول الفقه ويكاد يكون عاميا في الحديث وهكذا .




> ولو دققت النظر لقنعت أننا إلى التخصص أولى و أنجع ولسنا أهلاً لما ذُكر والواقع يشهد ....فلماذا نحمل انفسنا ما لا تحتمل ؟


دققت فلم أجد أني نبذت التخصص أو عبته، أو طلبت أن يكون حالنا كما ذكر في تلك القصة، وإنما القصد التنبيه إلى أن طالب العلم ينبغي عليه الإلمام بجميع العلوم لا أن يكون إمام زمانه فيها.
وهذه قطعة من كلامي لا حرج من إعادتها:
فما أجمل بطالب العلم أن يكون مطلعا على أكثر الفنون كـ : القرآن وعلومه، والحديث وعلومه، والعقيدة والمذاهب، والفقه وأصوله وقواعده، والعربية بفنونها المختلفة ، والتاريخ وأخبار وسير الأوائل، والسلوك والزهد والآداب وغيرها.
ولا يعني هذا نبذ التخصص؛ بل كما قيل : 

خذ علماً مِنْ كلِ علم ** ومن علمٍ كل علمِ



> ثم أن المقصد من العلم النجاة وغيره تبع له .. 
> فكان العلم للنجاة أولى من العلم لغيره !


النجاة تحصل بتعلم فرض العين منه، وإنما الهمم العالية تريد النهوض بالعلم لترفع الأمة، وترتفع في الدرجات، ولذا لم يقنع منه باليسير سادات الأمة وحمد التزود منه بل قد حث عليه ورغب فيه.

----------


## أمل*

فقال: 
ما أقبح الرجل يتعاطى العلم خمسين سنة لا يعرف إلا فنا واحدا، حتى إذا سئل عن غيره لم يجل فيه ولم يمر، ولكن عالمنا بالكوفةِ الكسائي لو سئل عن كل هذا لأجاب. 
سبحان الله ! ،ماأجمل كلام العلماء ، والعاقل من استفاد من أقوالهم وحكمتهم ، ولايقصد بهذا الكلام أن يكون الرجل عالما 
وفقيها ومحدثا ونحويا ومفسرا  في اّن واحد، فهذا لايكون إلا نادرا  ولكن يقصد بذلك  ألاّ يكون متخصصا في علم من العلوم وجاهلا في باقي العلوم ، فيكون لديه
علم واطلاع بشكل عام في بقية العلوم .
حقا ماأقبح الجهل ، يقول الشاعر:
وذو الجهل ميت وهو ماش على الثرى ... يظن من الأحياء وهو عديم

----------


## أبوعبدالله بن إبراهيم

> إنما القصد التنبيه إلى أن طالب العلم ينبغي عليه الإلمام بجميع العلوم لا أن يكون إمام زمانه فيها.
> وهذه قطعة من كلامي لا حرج من إعادتها:
> فما أجمل بطالب العلم أن يكون مطلعا على أكثر الفنون كـ : القرآن وعلومه، والحديث وعلومه، والعقيدة والمذاهب، والفقه وأصوله وقواعده، والعربية بفنونها المختلفة ، والتاريخ وأخبار وسير الأوائل، والسلوك والزهد والآداب وغيرها.
> .


أحسن الله إليك 
(إذاً التخصص مع الإلمام بجميع العلوم ) 
هذا ما توصل إليه فهمي القاصر  .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

شكر الله لكم وبارك فيكم 

في أدب الدنيا والدين للماوردي ص57:

 وَقَالَ يَحْيَى بْنُ خَالِدٍ لِابْنِهِ: عَلَيْك بِكُلِّ نَوْعٍ مِنْ الْعِلْمِ فَخُذْ مِنْهُ، فَإِنَّ الْمَرْءَ عَدُوُّ مَا جَهِلَ، وَأَنَا أَكْرَهُ أَنْ تَكُونَ عَدُوَّ شَيْءٍ مِنْ الْعِلْمِ، وَأَنْشَدَ:
 تَفَنَّنْ وَخُذْ مِنْ كُلِّ عِلْمٍ فَإِنَّمَا * يَفُوقُ امْرُؤٌ فِي كُلِّ فَنٍّ لَهُ عِلْمُ 
فَأَنْتَ عَدُوٌّ لِلَّذِي أَنْتَ جَاهِلٌ * بِهِ وَلِعِلْمٍ أَنْتَ تُتْقِنُهُ سِلْمُ

----------


## قلب طيب

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الإفادة

جعله الله في موازين حسناتكم شيخنا الفاضل

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

يرقع للفائدة 
جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال ابن الجوزي في تلبيس إبليس
.........فترى المحدث يكتب ويسمع خمسين سنة ويجمع الكتب ولا يدري ما فيها ولو وقعت له حادثة في صلاته لافتقر إلى بعض أحداث المتفقهة الذين يترددون إليه لسماع الحديث.......
.........قال الخطابي وكان بعض مشايخنا يروي الحديث أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نهى عن الحلق قبل الصلاة يوم الجمعة بإسكان اللام وأخبرني أنه بقي أربعين سنة لا يحلق رأسه قبل الصلاة قال فقلت له إنما هو الحلق جمع حلقة وإنما كره الاجتماع قبل الصلاة للعلم والمذاكرة وأمر أن يشتغل بالصلاة وينصت للخطبة فقال قد فرجت علي وكان من الصالحين 
وقد كان ابن صاعد كبير القدر في المحدثين لكنه لما قلت مخالطته للفقهاء كان لا يفهم جواب فتوى حتى أنه قد أخبرنا أبو منصور البوار نا أبو بكر أحمد بن علي بن ثابت قال سمعت اليرقاني يقول قال أبو بكر الأبهري الفقيه قال كنت عند يحيى بن محمد بن صاعد فجاءته امرأة فقالت 
 أيها الشيخ ما تقول في بئر سقطت فيه دجاجة فماتت فهل الماء طاهر أو نجس فقال يحيى ويحك كيف سقطت الدجاجة إلى البئر
 قالت لم تكن البئر مغطاة 
فقال يحيى ألا غطيتها حتى لا يقع فيها شيء قال الأبهري 
فقلت يا هذه إن كان الماء تغير فهو نجس وإلا فهو طاهر.
قال المصنف: وكان ابن شاهين قد صنف في الحديث مصنفات كثيرة أقلها جزء وأكثرها التفسير وهو ألف جزء وما كان يعرف من الفقه شيئا وقد كان فيهم من يقدم على الفتوى بالخطأ لئلا يرى بعين الجهل فكان فيهم من يصير بما يفتي به ضحكة فسئل بعضهم عن مسألة من الفرائض فكتب في الفتوى تقسم على فرائض الله سبحانه وتعالى.
وأنبأنا محمد بن أبي منصور نا أحمد بن الحسين بن حبرون نا أحمد بن محمد العتيقي نا أبو عمر بن حياة نا سليمان بن إسحاق الحلاب ثنا إبراهيم الحربي قال بلغني أن امرأة جاءت إلى علي بن داود وهو يحدث وبين يديه مقدار ألف نفس فقالت له حلفت بصدقة إزاري فقال لها بكم اشتريتيه قالت باثنين وعشرين درهما قال اذهبي فصومي اثنين وعشرين يوما فلما مرت جعل يقول آه آه غلطنا والله أمرناها بكفارة الظهار.
قالت لم تكن البئر مغطاة فقال يحيى ألا غطيتها حتى لا يقع فيها شيء قال الأبهري فقلت يا هذه إن كان الماء تغير فهو نجس وإلا فهو طاهر.
قال المصنف: وكان ابن شاهين قد صنف في الحديث مصنفات كثيرة أقلها جزء وأكثرها التفسير وهو ألف جزء وما كان يعرف من الفقه شيئا وقد كان فيهم من يقدم على الفتوى بالخطأ لئلا يرى بعين الجهل فكان فيهم من يصير بما يفتي به ضحكة فسئل بعضهم عن مسألة من الفرائض فكتب في الفتوى تقسم على فرائض الله سبحانه وتعالى.
وأنبأنا محمد بن أبي منصور نا أحمد بن الحسين بن حبرون نا أحمد بن محمد العتيقي نا أبو عمر بن حياة نا سليمان بن إسحاق الحلاب ثنا إبراهيم الحربي قال بلغني أن امرأة جاءت إلى علي بن داود وهو يحدث وبين يديه مقدار ألف نفس فقالت له حلفت بصدقة إزاري فقال لها بكم اشتريتيه قالت باثنين وعشرين درهما قال اذهبي فصومي اثنين وعشرين يوما فلما مرت جعل يقول آه آه غلطنا والله أمرناها بكفارة الظهار.

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

*جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل عبد الرحمن السديس*

----------


## ناجي الدوسري

جزاك الله خيراً شيخنا الفاضل

----------

